# Продукты компании Norman ASA: Новости



## Mila (2 Ноя 2009)

*Антивирусы: Norman Malware Cleaner v.2009.10.30*

Norman Malware Cleaner - бесплатная утилита, которая после запуска сканирует ПК, обнаруживает и удаляет с компьютера различные виды вредоносного ПО. Программа способна завершать процессы инфицированных приложений, удаляет их из памяти, реестра и с диска, очищает host-файл, удаляет разрешения из брендмауэра Windows. Поддерживается очистка следующих вирусов: Agent, Bagle, Blaster, Dloader, Dumaru, Feebs, JS/Small, Lovgate, Mitglied, Mydoom, Mytob, Navipromo, Netsky, Newdotnet, Renos, Sasser, Sdbot, Sircam, Small.KI, Sober, Sobig, Spyaxe, Spybot, Spywad, Startpage, Swen, Yaha, Zafi, Zlob, Zotob и др.

Получить Norman Malware Cleaner v.2009.10.30 можно тут (49,6 Мб, Freeware, Windows All).


----------



## Severnyj (2 Ноя 2010)

*Norman Malware Cleaner v.2010.11.01*

Обновился Norman Malware Cleaner - бесплатная утилита, которая после запуска сканирует ПК, обнаруживает и удаляет с компьютера различные виды вредоносного ПО.

Источник
Скачать


----------



## Саныч (14 Июн 2011)

*Антивирусы: Norman Malware Cleaner v.2011.06.13*

Обновился Norman Malware Cleaner - бесплатная утилита, которая после запуска сканирует ПК, обнаруживает и удаляет с компьютера различные виды вредоносного ПО.






Получить Norman Malware Cleaner v.2011.06.13 можно здесь (139,8 МБ, Freeware, Windows All).

Источник


----------



## Severnyj (20 Июл 2011)

*Антивирус Norman Antivirus & Antispyware - лицензия на 3 месяца бесплатно*

*Бесплатная пробная версия на 90 дней для эффективной и надежной защиты с антивирусом Norman Antivirus & Antispyware*

*Norman Antivirus & Antispyware* защитит ваш компьютер и информацию от различных интернет-угроз, таких как вирусы, интернет-черви, трояны, руткиты и шпионские программы.








Эта удобная и быстрая антивирусная программа разработана, чтобы обеспечить максимально возможную защиту от вредоносных программ (Malware). Интегрированная технология Norman SandBox - проактивная технология, которая используется для поиска и блокировки нежелательных действий от новых и неизвестных вредоносных программ.

*Norman Antivirus & Antispyware* содержит следующие компоненты:

Антивирус
Антишпион
Защита от руткитов
Защитный скринсейвер
Технология Norman SandBox

*Читать далее...*


----------



## Severnyj (26 Июл 2011)

*Norman представляет аналитическую платформу Malware Analyzer G2*

Компания объявила о запуске нового продукта - комплексной системы анализа приложений на предмет признаков вредоносной активности. Разработка предназначена для корпоративных клиентов - предприятий, поставщиков массовых услуг, правительственных организаций - и призвана обеспечить проактивное обнаружение потенциальных вирусных угроз.







Антивирусные продукты Norman всегда активно использовали технологии виртуализации для поиска ранее не известных образцов вредоносного программного обеспечения. Традиция не нарушена и теперь: одним из ключевых элементов нового решения является "песочница" Norman Sandbox, которая позволяет запускать приложения в изолированной среде и получать подробные отчеты о тех действиях, которые они пытались выполнить по отношению к операционной системе и информационным активам, хранящимся на компьютере. Соответственно, специалисты предприятия или ведомства могут анализировать поведение новых приложений и определять степень их потенциальной опасности.

Возможности виртуализации подкреплены модулем поведенческого анализа IntelliVM, который изучает активность приложений в безопасной среде и пытается обнаружить признаки, характерные для вредоносных программ. Это новая разработка, которая, по замыслу создателей, должна облегчить аналитикам процесс выявления образцов новых инфекций. Сочетание технологий эмуляции и виртуализации, по мнению специалистов Norman, обеспечит высокий уровень эффективности аналитического решения и позволит успешно защитить информацию от посягательств на ее основные свойства. Модуль работает в связке с низкоуровневым драйвером KernelScout, который ведет наблюдение из ядра операционной системы и гарантирует, что никакая инфекция не скроется от аналитика.

Имеется в продукте и ряд других элементов, которые обеспечивают гибкость его развертывания, масштабирования и последующего интегрирования в информационно-аналитическую систему организации, предоставляют интуитивно понятный и удобный управляющий интерфейс, вооружают аналитиков средствами реверс-инжиниринга и отладки подозрительных объектов (за последнее отвечает особый модуль Norman Malware Debugger PRO). Сообщается, что новое решение будет поставляться как в виде аппаратного устройства, так и в качестве программного комплекса.

Источник


----------



## Severnyj (2 Окт 2011)

*Бесплатная лицензия на 1 год: Комплексный антивирус Norman Security Suite*

*Получите лицензию на 1 год бесплатно для комплексного антивируса Norman Security Suite*







Norman Security Suite предоставляет набор программ для защиты компьютера от нежелательного контента, руткитов и других вредоносных действий. 

Основные компоненты Norman Security Suite 

• Антивирус
• Антишпион
• Сетевой экран (фаервол)
• Антиспам
• Родительский контроль
• Инструменты для защиты конфиденциальных данных
• Intrusion Guard​
Для получения лицензии на 1 год бесплатно: 

1. Перейдите на страницу: http://www.norman.com/support/auth. 
2. Заполните форму, используя в последней строке промо-код *PCP-NSS12-DE*.
3. На указанный вами адрес электронной почты придет лицензионный код на 1 год бесплатно.
4. Загрузите Norman Security Suite:


64-битная версия
32-битная версия

Источник


----------



## Mila (10 Окт 2011)

*Norman Malware Cleaner v.2011.10.09 - бесплатная утилита для удаления различных видов вр*

Norman Malware Cleaner - бесплатная утилита, которая после запуска сканирует ПК, обнаруживает и удаляет с компьютера различные виды вредоносного ПО. Программа способна завершать процессы инфицированных приложений, удаляет их из памяти, реестра и с диска, очищает host-файл, удаляет разрешения из брендмауэра Windows. Поддерживается очистка следующих вирусов: Agent, Bagle, Blaster, Dloader, Dumaru, Feebs, JS/Small, Lovgate, Mitglied, Mydoom, Mytob, Navipromo, Netsky, Newdotnet, Renos, Sasser, Sdbot, Sircam, Small.KI, Sober, Sobig, Spyaxe, Spybot, Spywad, Startpage, Swen, Yaha, Zafi, Zlob, Zotob и др.






Получить Norman Malware Cleaner v.2011.10.09 можно здесь (137,1 МБ, Freeware, Windows All).


источник


----------



## Mila (17 Апр 2012)

*Norman Malware Cleaner v.2012.04.17 - бесплатная утилита для удаления различных видов вр*

Norman Malware Cleaner - бесплатная утилита, которая после запуска сканирует ПК, обнаруживает и удаляет с компьютера различные виды вредоносного ПО. Программа способна завершать процессы инфицированных приложений, удаляет их из памяти, реестра и с диска, очищает host-файл, удаляет разрешения из брендмауэра Windows. Поддерживается очистка следующих вирусов: Agent, Bagle, Blaster, Dloader, Dumaru, Feebs, JS/Small, Lovgate, Mitglied, Mydoom, Mytob, Navipromo, Netsky, Newdotnet, Renos, Sasser, Sdbot, Sircam, Small.KI, Sober, Sobig, Spyaxe, Spybot, Spywad, Startpage, Swen, Yaha, Zafi, Zlob, Zotob и др.






Получить Norman Malware Cleaner v.2012.04.17 можно тут (163+ МБ, Freeware, Windows All).


источник


----------



## Mila (18 Июн 2012)

*Norman Malware Cleaner v.2012.06.14*

*Norman Malware Cleaner v.2012.06.14 - бесплатная утилита для удаления различных видов вредоносного ПО*


Norman Malware Cleaner - бесплатная утилита, которая после запуска сканирует ПК, обнаруживает и удаляет с компьютера различные виды вредоносного ПО. Программа способна завершать процессы инфицированных приложений, удаляет их из памяти, реестра и с диска, очищает host-файл, удаляет разрешения из брендмауэра Windows. Поддерживается очистка следующих вирусов: Agent, Bagle, Blaster, Dloader, Dumaru, Feebs, JS/Small, Lovgate, Mitglied, Mydoom, Mytob, Navipromo, Netsky, Newdotnet, Renos, Sasser, Sdbot, Sircam, Small.KI, Sober, Sobig, Spyaxe, Spybot, Spywad, Startpage, Swen, Yaha, Zafi, Zlob, Zotob и др.






Получить Norman Malware Cleaner v.2012.06.14 можно тут (178+ МБ, Freeware, Windows All).


источник


----------



## sanches (4 Авг 2013)

Получите бесплатную годовую лицензию комплексного антивируса Norman Security Suite 10 (обычная цена 54.95€). 
Norman Security Suite включает все необходимые инструменты для комплексной защиты компьютера и важной информации от любых интернет-угроз. 

Антивирус и антишпион останавливают вирусы и шпионы на вашем компьютере, персональный фаервол предотвращает атаки хакеров и сетевые угрозы, родительский контроль предотвращает посещение сайтов с нежелательным содержанием. 

Для получения лицензии на 1 год бесплатно: 

1. Перейдите на страницу: http://safeground.norman.com/home_and_small_office/help_support/oem. 
2. Заполните форму, используя OEM Code: WI-NSS13-DE
3. На указанный вами адрес электронной почты придет лицензионный код на 1 год бесплатно.
4. Загрузите Norman Security Suite, введя ваш лицензионный код тут


----------



## Mila (2 Апр 2014)

*Norman Malware Cleaner v.2014.04.01 - бесплатная утилита для удаления различных видов вредоносного ПО
*
Norman Malware Cleaner - бесплатная утилита, которая после запуска сканирует ПК, обнаруживает и удаляет с компьютера различные виды вредоносного ПО. Программа способна завершать процессы инфицированных приложений, удаляет их из памяти, реестра и с диска, очищает host-файл, удаляет разрешения из брендмауэра Windows. Поддерживается очистка следующих вирусов: Agent, Bagle, Blaster, Dloader, Dumaru, Feebs, JS/Small, Lovgate, Mitglied, Mydoom, Mytob, Navipromo, Netsky, Newdotnet, Renos, Sasser, Sdbot, Sircam, Small.KI, Sober, Sobig, Spyaxe, Spybot, Spywad, Startpage, Swen, Yaha, Zafi, Zlob, Zotob и др.






Получить Norman Malware Cleaner v.2014.04.01 можно здесь (308+ МБ, Freeware, Windows All).


источник


----------

